# New Power Exam - Electronic Questions



## maxxpower71 (Oct 13, 2009)

In the new NCEES power only sample problems questions 113, 114, 115, 516, 518, 519, 538, I need some help finding references for these types of problems.

They are about simple full wave bridge rectifier, inverter schematic, thyristor bridge, half wave rectifier, 3 phase battery charger circuit, ac motor drive circuit.

If anyone can lead me to the right direction, I would really appreciated it.

Thanks.


----------

